# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  can i put this in my tank

## ajones87

can i put a aloe humilis "hedgehog" plant in my pacman frong enclousere? im new to owning one and i dont want to put something in his tank that will harm him. any info will help greatly... thank you.he is in a 10 gallon tank also and im thinkng about getting some bamboo also.

----------


## Heather

Probably not a good idea since they dart at their food so quickly. If he accidentally eats a piece, he may become impacted. I actually prefer fake plants in PAC homes for this reason. Or, plants planted on the back or side walls up out of their reach.

----------

